# Phrag. kovachii



## phraggy (Oct 11, 2014)

Took this pic at our local monthly show today and to me it is the best kovachii I have ever seen --- and I've seen a few!! The size is very good, I didn't measure the width but it would probably have been 6 or 7 inches. The texture of the leaves was unbelievable -- just like the finest velvet. I'm sure you will agree that the colour, especially the pouch, is remarkable. Thought I'd just post it for your perusal.

Ed


----------



## John M (Oct 11, 2014)

Wow! That is a spectacular clone! Thanks for posting. 'Got any more photos of it?

p.s. I've not seen a kovachii in person. When you say "leaves", do you mean petals?


----------



## RNCollins (Oct 11, 2014)

Ed,

It's beautiful! Do you know where it was purchased from?


----------



## Erythrone (Oct 11, 2014)

Great one!


----------



## eaborne (Oct 11, 2014)

Fantastic!


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 11, 2014)

Who put that plastic fake in that display?!

Just kidding -- it really is perfect.


----------



## abax (Oct 11, 2014)

The color is magnificent, but that dorsal is still unbalanced and ugly.


----------



## Rick (Oct 11, 2014)

Awesome!!


----------



## kellyincville (Oct 11, 2014)

Those petals sure are trending towards perfect circles. Oz breeding?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phraggy (Oct 12, 2014)

John M said:


> Wow! That is a spectacular clone! Thanks for posting. 'Got any more photos of it?
> 
> p.s. I've not seen a kovachii in person. When you say "leaves", do you mean petals?



Sorry about the mistake, I did mean petals,
No more pics I'm afraid but will try and get some next month----it only opened in the last two days.
Ed


----------



## phraggy (Oct 12, 2014)

RNCollins said:


> Ed,
> 
> It's beautiful! Do you know where it was purchased from?



I understand it came from Peruflora a couple of years ago.

Ed


----------



## phraggy (Oct 12, 2014)

abax said:


> The color is magnificent, but that dorsal is still unbalanced and ugly.



Maybe it will improve over the coming weeks it has only been open two days


Ed


----------



## John M (Oct 12, 2014)

phraggy said:


> Sorry about the mistake, I did mean petals,
> No more pics I'm afraid but will try and get some next month----it only opened in the last two days.
> Ed



Thanks, Ed. I envy you being able to see that in person!:drool:


----------



## eggshells (Oct 12, 2014)

That is really nice. Been wanting this species for a long time now.


----------



## Lmpgs (Oct 12, 2014)

Spectacular!!


----------



## trdyl (Oct 12, 2014)

Hope to see more photos after it has been open a bit. :drool:

After seeing this I can't wait for my little seedling to grow up.


----------



## Carper (Oct 12, 2014)

Looks a spectacular bloom Ed. I've only got one I've managed to keep alive. It has thrown a new growth which is growing fast but thinking it may be a few years away yet. Whats the leafspan of the plant?

Gary


----------



## Migrant13 (Oct 12, 2014)

Electric color.


----------



## phraggy (Oct 13, 2014)

Carper said:


> Looks a spectacular bloom Ed. I've only got one I've managed to keep alive. It has thrown a new growth which is growing fast but thinking it may be a few years away yet. Whats the leafspan of the plant?
> 
> Gary



Will find out next time Gary.

Ed


----------



## NYEric (Oct 13, 2014)

Thanks for sharing. We tend to forget that the species is still recently discovered and has not been well line bred and grown yet!


----------



## Ryan Young (Oct 14, 2014)

Generally the petal size increases, and gets wavy with time. the colour pigment looks like it fades but really the increase in petal growth spreads the pigment further apart. 

Sent from my oneplus one


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 14, 2014)

wow colour


----------



## Erythrone (Oct 14, 2014)

NYEric said:


> Thanks for sharing. We tend to forget that the species is still recently discovered and has not been well line bred and grown yet!



I agree!oke:


----------



## Drorchid (Oct 15, 2014)

NYEric said:


> Thanks for sharing. We tend to forget that the species is still recently discovered and has not been well line bred and grown yet!



Correct! All the ones we (and the whole world) have seen thus far are "first generation" Phrag. kovachii seedlings, made with parents that were "wild collected". It won't be until generation 2 (F2) or generation 3 (F3) that we can start calling them "line bred". The cool thing is that even in this first generation we have noticed a lot of variation in size, shape and color (we have probably bloomed about 30 to 40 different seedlings/plants our selves, here at Orchids Limited), so by selecting the right parents there is room for improvement in the next generations. Another avenue for improvement in the future is tetraploid kovachii's, can't wait to see the first one of those to bloom!

Btw, that is a very nice flower, and I agree, probably equal to the best kovachii I have seen thus far!

Someone mentioned that the dorsal is off, and ugly. Personally I don't see anything wrong with it, especially on the clone shown. It looks pretty balanced to me! True, that the dorsal of Phrag. kovachii it is not very colorful (especially compared to the petals and pouch, but that is just a characteristic of Phrag. kovachii. Don't compare it to a Paph. charlesworthii...).

Robert


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Oct 18, 2014)

Very nice!


----------

